# Can anyone explain this to me??



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Achilles will be 21 wks on Monday, but since the day he came home, he's had these little knobs on his front legs. Kaiya doesn't have anything like this on her legs and I haven't been able to find any pics of other dogs with this. He does have weak pasterns, but like I said, they've always been there. Does anyone know what this is and if they will always be like this?


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Miss Molly has 'em and they weren't that little.
And huge front feet too.
It's like a big u-joint so those front feet can really get to flopping when she prances around.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Does she have weak pasterns as well?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

All mine have had knobby knees at that age. As the legs grow, the knobs disappear. Let me look for a picture....

ETA: Okay, look at Keef's knobby little knees:










And now he looks normal:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Halo, not as much, but she's not as big boned as Keefer, and probably Achilles either:










Dena had it too, and she was also big boned.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Halo, not as much, but she's not as big boned as Keefer, and probably Achilles either:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh, whew! Okay. It looks like the bone for the top half of his legs is bigger than the bottom half! That pic of puppy Keefer just melts my heart!!:wub:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here are Dena's knobby knees - she was exactly 5 months old here:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

BTW, your pictures are 1024 x 768 - can you resize them to 800 x 600? That's the board maximum.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

That's normal. Jazz had them too and they disappeared once he grew.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

yup, Singe has knobby knees as well.. great big honking ones! I knew they are normal, but his were the biggest I'd ever seen lol


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> BTW, your pictures are 1024 x 768 - can you resize them to 800 x 600? That's the board maximum.


How do you resize after posting?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I found out not long ago that if you resize them in photobucket the new size will show in your posts too. Also, if you use the bulk uploader feature in photobucket you can select what size to upload your pictures at, which is way faster than resizing before or after you've uploaded them. That's what I do, I just say I want the pictures to upload at 800 x 600. I think it's faster than the regular upload feature, and you can select an entire folder of pictures to upload in one click. 

Let me know if you can't figure it out and I will help you. Oversized pictures will be deleted - we've been having such a run on enormous pictures being posted on the site that we've had to crack down.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

ok, when you use the bulk uploader, how do you set what size?? I have tried this a million times and can't figure it out?


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I found out not long ago that if you resize them in photobucket the new size will show in your posts too. Also, if you use the bulk uploader feature in photobucket you can select what size to upload your pictures at, which is way faster than resizing before or after you've uploaded them. That's what I do, I just say I want the pictures to upload at 800 x 600. I think it's faster than the regular upload feature, and you can select an entire folder of pictures to upload in one click.
> 
> Let me know if you can't figure it out and I will help you. Oversized pictures will be deleted - we've been having such a run on enormous pictures being posted on the site that we've had to crack down.


Ok, thanks! I will try it. I've never noticed that feature. I may need your help, but let me have a look first!


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Okay, I figured out how to resize the ones that I've posted. I went back and resized the ones from my Pictures thread too. I don't really see the difference on here though? Can you see that they've been resized?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here you go - Album options: Upload photos and videos: Use our bulk uploader (in tiny letters under the green bar that says Select photos and video). Choose the folder where the pictures you want to up load are located, and you can do a "select all" or individually click on them. Underneath the upload box it will say "maximum picture size". Mine is set at 15" screen (800 x 600). Next to that it says "more options". If your account is set for pictures larger than 800 x 600 you would click on more options to change it. All of your pictures will automatically upload at that size. Very fast & easy!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Tihannah said:


> Okay, I figured out how to resize the ones that I've posted. I went back and resized the ones from my Pictures thread too. I don't really see the difference on here though? Can you see that they've been resized?


Not yet, which is why I didn't realize that it worked that way until recently. I even tried refreshing the page, and closing the site and opening it again when I've tested this before. For some reason there is a delay, but it will reflect the smaller picture size after a while. 

Danierra, did my explanation of how to select the upload size make sense?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Okay, I left and came back and the first picture is still big, but the second one is 800 x 600.

ETA: both have shrunk!


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Okay, I left and came back and the first picture is still big, but the second one is 800 x 600.
> 
> ETA: both have shrunk!


 
I left clicked on both and looked under "properties" and they both showed 800X600. I just tried the bulk upload and it worked great! So much faster than the other way! Yesterday it took over an hour to upload 20 pics! Is there a way to rearrange your albums? I have my intial Album and then an album for Kaiya and one for Achilles, but sometimes, when I upload, I forget to select the album and it goes to my default. Then I somehow created 2 albums for Achilles. Do you know how I can move the pics to the correct albums?

We should re-title this thread "Photobucket Tutorial"!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

yeah, just seemed to be a glitch in my computer for a while. it's working fine today! lol

maybe it was operator error


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Tihannah said:


> I just tried the bulk upload and it worked great! * So much faster than the other way!* Yesterday it took over an hour to upload 20 pics!


Yes! I can take 100+ pictures on a trip to the beach and upload them in a few minutes using bulk uploader. It's far superior to the usual way, I wish it wasn't hidden in fine print. The only reason I know about it is that it was first introduced they had a banner or popup or something when you went to upload pictures asking if you wanted to try the new feature. 



> Is there a way to rearrange your albums? I have my intial Album and then an album for Kaiya and one for Achilles, but sometimes, when I upload, I forget to select the album and it goes to my default. Then I somehow created 2 albums for Achilles. Do you know how I can move the pics to the correct albums?


Yes again! If you move your cursor over the picture it shows you the preformatted links that you can use, and between the picture and the links is a blue bar that says: Share/Edit/Delete/Move

Just click on "Move" and then select which album you want to move it to. If you're doing a lot of pictures it will take awhile though because you have to do them one at a time.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Okay, thanks!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

ok, since this is "how to photobucket 101" I have another question!

is there anyway to organize the photos in an album? I don't need anything fancy, just chronological order - newest uploaded at the front, oldest at the back?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Dainerra said:


> ok, since this is "how to photobucket 101" I have another question!
> 
> is there anyway to organize the photos in an album? I don't need anything fancy, just chronological order - newest uploaded at the front, oldest at the back?


Yep! Below the Photobucket banner at the top of the page you'll see Media, Themes, Organize, Edit photos, Tags, Photo products, and Tools. When you're in the album you want to organize, click on......Organize.  You can click and drag pictures around manually, or sort them by newest, oldest, or alphabetically.


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Tihannah said:


> Does she have weak pasterns as well?


Her back legs were pretty weak and wobbly for a long time but she's 6 months old now and she seems to be improving a lot.


----------

